# FREE 2YR. SUBSCRIPTION TO Field & Stream Magazine!!



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I came across this on another board and it seems they are giving away 2yrs for free again,.... 

http://www.magscentral.com/fs/fs6d4.htm 

I am still getting my free subscription from the last time, and I have just re-enrolled for another 2 years.

I thought I'd share the link with the rest of my fellow hunters,...
ENJOY !!!


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Just signed up for it. Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully they don't slam us with a bunch of junk mail. If they do I guess it's easy enough to just throw it away or delete it if it comes by e-mail.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

45 yr. old dog. Wow I hope they send him the large print edition  

Actually that is a good way to track the junk mail that will probably follow. It it comes in his name you know it was from this offer.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Just so you all know , ... this IS on the level !! They are using this method to boost their numbers of subscription holders for the reason of sales to advertisers. 

Big subscription numbers = big fees for advertisers. 

They have a little check box at the very bottom of the subscribe page that if you un-check, you will probably get LESS junk mail.

I didn't beleive this the first time around when it came out but I figured what did I have to loose. 

It actually happened, the magazine has been coming for just a little over a year now WITHOUT any billing to follow. 

So those of you who want the FREE Field & Stream hurry to apply. It only lasts until they achieve the numbers they want and the offer WILL end!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks 7MM it's far from my favorite but the price is right.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I Just Signed Up For It Too We Shall See If Its True Or Not In A Few Weeks.

I Signed Up For A Free Year of Maxum Magazine For Men Last Year And Never Got It. So Im verry Skeptical.

Carl


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on a free mag.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah I always sign up for things as Big Sexy, then I know when they Email me and say " Hey Big!!" that it's Junk Thanks forthe heads up, I was just gonna pay for a subscription.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

added to my collection of 30 complimentary magazines per month.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Just signed up. Thanks.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

sweet i got it this year


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Thanks, 7mm !

Shane, 'Big Sexy'?


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

sweet, im in


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Thankyou!


----------



## LReed (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know. I just signed up.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks 7mm, just signed up for mine !


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks alot never heard of that before.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Just signed up too!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey you guys should post more of these! I don't get nearly enough magazines. Thanks man.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Just did it.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im still wating for the Filed and Stream ... but today I got a package to the name(Pro Fisherman) I gave for the free Crappie Magazine and I opened it up all excited. It was a bunch of Romantic novels and gardening tip book and a bill. [email protected]?!?! I gotta send it all back now. So I dont recomend the Crappie subscription.


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

S'matter Lunker? Don't you want to read a romantic novel while you're waiting for the fish to bite?


----------



## cdm911 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks!! Just signed up about half of my family......Christmas presents!!! Hard to beat the price and they'll never know!!


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

2 1/2 months and haven't received anything yet.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just thinkin' the same thing, rw00.........


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Nothin here eather.


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't forget, it said that your first copy would arrive in 12 to 15 weeks. That's about 3½ months. Short wait for a 2 yr. sub.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Funny this would come up now.I just got an e mail from them offering a free subscription to a saltwater fishing mag and golf digest too. I have not recieved my F&S yet. At least they haven't spammed me to deatrh in the interim.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESOX _
> *Funny this would come up now.I just got an e mail from them offering a free subscription to a saltwater fishing mag and golf digest too. I have not recieved my F&S yet. At least they haven't spammed me to deatrh in the interim. *


 I also recieved the offer today for the other mags as well. Haven't been bothered with spam etc.......AL


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks a Million!!!!! I was just thinking about signing up for it.


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 19, 2002)

I haven't gotten mine either, but... I have done this with Maxim, FHM, and Stuff. I get all three monthly. I took awhile but when they started they haven't stoped. 

You'll get it.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I thought about that the other day. Still haven't seen mine either. I guess I can still wait a little longer for something free


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know. I just signed up, but looks like it'll be awhile. Hey that's ok - It's free.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I've found the same thing with prior mag. subscription promotions. If you send it, they will come (sorry for slaughtering a classic movie line).


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I've seen these free subscriptions posted before on here. I subscribed to " Crappie" magizine and one other months ago, still nothing has ever showed up 

I'll try this one too, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Two years ago Gander Mountain sent me a post card that said there were signing me up for a free two years subscription to Field & Stream and it is about to run out so I hope this one takes over. Thanks.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

checked the mail today and lo and behold there was a field and stream mag in there. finally got mine, anyone else get theres yet?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

I got my first issue of Field and Stream in the mail today also.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad This post popped up on top. Thanks 7mm



snake


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Got mine today. Life is good!


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Got Mine Today Also. Good To Aug 05


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

I knew there was a reason I cancelled my subscription last month
but darn it, I checked the small box @ the bottom


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Received mine today, good 'til 8/05, thanks again for the tip 7MM.

Walligator


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Yea thanks 7mm


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Mine was in the mailbox on Monday.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought I'd be telling eveyone to get ready they are coming - cuz I got mine yesterday - but hell - I guess they did a special MS mailing LOL

ferg....


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Good things come to those who WAIT !


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Got mine today too! Thanks for the heads up 7!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Got mine yesterday, thanks for the info 7mm! AL


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm another one who got his first copy yesterday.

The price is hard to beat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I also got mine yesterday. The survival stories look like they may be an interesting read.

Thanks 7mm


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

cool, thanks.

chad1


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Got my first one yesterday also


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

looks like we're all getting them finially. Got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I know Les  Like I said, I had forgotten about this wonderful free offer that I have not gotten


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I was amazed to see the Field and Stream magazine in the mail today. I have the subscrition until Aug. 05 also.

Thanks 7MM MAGNUM I believe your the one who gave the info to begin with.

1-CHANCE


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Just filled out the form with my new address so "Your complimentary subscription will arrive within the next 10 - 12 weeks!"


----------



## Rakassan101 (Aug 27, 2003)

Got mine as well yesterday. I had a hard time remembering which forum this was mentioned in. Thanks for the tip!

Rock


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Got my 3rd issue and it onlty took about 5 weeks....


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got my second issue, can't believe its free! Signed up my friends too!


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Geez, Its been so long since I registered I forgot all about it 
Still haven't seen any issues come this way Jody


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

WOW THANKS!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Not sure if you can still get in on this deal, but if you can, WOW!

A great deal, for sure!


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

i've 2 for free so far it only took about 6 months but now they seen to come monthly. figured I should re sign up know so I get them by the time my first subscribtion runs out. cant complain though there FREE


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Just recieved my third issue.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for the lead! I need all the help available to get me through until deer season. It's not my favorite mag but it will help.

Thanks again.

John E
Ypsi


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Just recieved my 2nd issue. . . took only about 2 months to get them. Thanks.


----------



## JackpineSavage (Feb 28, 2004)

just signed up thanks


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

signed up last month about and I already got 2 subscriptions. Looks like some good reading too.


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

Signed up about 2 months ago when I first saw this thread. Got first issue this past weekend. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

It took about four months after signing up but I did start getting it.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Is it just me? Or did my 'free' 2 years to field and stream turn into 'lets sell mailing addresses' ? - 

Did anyone else get a 'free' catalog from 'Legendary Whitetails' out of Mequon WI?????

I know it was F&S that sold it, because I use a quasi bogus name on stuff like that and it has the same and only one I used with F&S.....

I wonder how much they got?

ferg....
:rant:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My dog has been getting his subscription now for about a year. Great magazine!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ferg said:


> Is it just me? Or did my 'free' 2 years to field and stream turn into 'lets sell mailing addresses' ? -
> 
> Did anyone else get a 'free' catalog from 'Legendary Whitetails' out of Mequon WI?????
> 
> ...


I was fully expecting that they were going to sell my name and addy when I signed up. There really is no such thing as a free ride, but I have been enjoying reading the magazine, and am well aware of how to dispose of junk mail.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

My dog (now deceased) had been getting his for a few months, then I started receiving a copy also. Wonder how they did that!

Junk mail? Nice to know someone thinks about you. :lol: Better than phone calls!


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

I haven't gotten anything like that...


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

I get so much junk mail what's a few extra pieces? :lol: The magazine is worth it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree the mag is well worth the junk mail - I just wonder, that they must make more from selling mailing lists than selling their own mag. :-/

ferg....
Funny my new copy doesn't have a 'newstand price' on it


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Anybody have a new link for the mag? The first one doesn't work anymore


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

By gosh, you're right. I had to go look for my self. No newsstand price on it anywhere. (At least on the cover or spine). Hmmm, It must be free.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

is there a new link ????????
doug


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

dugfish said:


> is there a new link ????????
> doug


I think the offer is done with. After all, that was a two years ago.  No new links that I know of.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i can get you a years subscription for 10$ seriousely! my nephews doing a fund raiser for school and they had it in the morrleys cattalog for ten bucks a year... i signed up. pm me if your interested.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

Link broken, bummer.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bummer...........guess we missed it. :sad:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

7MM Magnum said:


> I came across this on another board and it seems they are giving away 2yrs for free again,....
> 
> http://www.magscentral.com/fs/fs6d4.htm
> 
> ...


I must have waited too long, The site won't come up...:sad:


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

This Was Poasted In 2003


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

bclinton said:


> This Was Poasted In 2003


Missed it by.....

.....

............
...............


....................


.............................


about that much!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

My subscription ran out, anyone find any new links for free F&S?


----------

